# Repost - Crazy Burls



## Full Chisel (Oct 24, 2014)

I had posted this in the firewood section a while back and someone suggested reposting it here.

I found this incredible piece of Red Oak in the pile to be split. The forms in this burl are endless and almost mesmerizing. Someone mentioned it looks like a Van Gogh and I have to agree. Still can't decide whether the darker face-like shape is a bear, monkey, dog, a mix of all three, or as my mom thought, Marge Simpson(still don't see it, ma).

What do you guys think? Let's see those burls!


----------



## Samlock (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't know, but to me this one looked like something got trapped inside the stump and is fighting the way out.


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 25, 2014)

That's crazy for sure! Wonder what that looks like on the inside?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 25, 2014)

There are lots of theories about what causes trees to burl. The best theory yet is that when the martians landed they pissed on the trees


----------



## Samlock (Oct 26, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> There are lots of theories about what causes trees to burl. The best theory yet is that when the martians landed they pissed on the trees



The Martians must have long legs, or they can otherwise piss really high.


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 26, 2014)

It's funny that you say that, because now that I looked at that burl again I can see ET just below the dog's head!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 8, 2014)

The bigger question is: "What are you going to do with it?"

Scott (not that ugly from here) B


----------



## zacker (Sep 16, 2015)

wow that is one seriously nice burl! Id love to come across one like that! lol my problem is, if I did, I wouldn't know what to do with it...id be afraid that if I used it on something, id find a better project for it and wish I hadn't used it so it would sit in my garage forever and never get used! lol


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 26, 2015)

$$$$$


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 26, 2015)

Was that made from the burl you posted above? Very nice...


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks.

Burl is E.saligna.

Bowl is Totara (NZ Native, Podocarpus totara).


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 26, 2015)

Looks pretty similar to our maple here in the US.


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 26, 2015)

whats causes a tree to do that


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 26, 2015)

I imagine it is due to something like fungus blocking the normal flow of sap and the tree trying to compensate by growing outwardly in every direction. But that's just a guess, I really have no idea.


----------



## TedSherman (Nov 30, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 449796
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a sycamore?


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 30, 2016)

No. Top one was a Eucalypt. Bottom One is Totara endemic to NZ.
The top one in my ute for scale:


----------



## SeMoTony (Nov 30, 2016)

zacker said:


> wow that is one seriously nice burl! Id love to come across one like that! lol my problem is, if I did, I wouldn't know what to do with it...id be afraid that if I used it on something, id find a better project for it and wish I hadn't used it so it would sit in my garage forever and never get used! lol


i'm gonna get a lidded drum to boil gnarly wood in ( 1 hour per 1" thick smallest cross) to release the inside tension.Advice from commercial wood turning site for their use. the lid will just sit unclamped to slow water loss. your mileage may vary,


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 30, 2016)

We have a guy that buys them. We had one that was about 6ft across, the skid steer barely could lift it, was well into the 5000lb area.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 2, 2016)

True story: Except the part about Milton Burl.
I once sold a large burl to a guy on Burl Oak Drive in Burlington Ontario.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 2, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> We have a guy that buys them. We had one that was about 6ft across, the skid steer barely could lift it, was well into the 5000lb area.


Nate, can I have your buyers #?
Thanks


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 2, 2016)

Don't have a number, he just comes by every couple weeks.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 2, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Don't have a number, he just comes by every couple weeks.


Maybe ask "Sir do you have phone # I can pass along to another who has burls from time to time"
Mr. Obvious


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 3, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> Maybe ask "Sir do you have phone # I can pass along to another who has burls from time to time"
> Mr. Obvious



Like I said, he doesn't have a phone.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 3, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> Maybe ask "Sir do you have phone # I can pass along to another who has burls from time to time"
> Mr. Obvious


Or, 'I guess you don't want that NIB 066 Arctic in exchange for the referal.' Lol


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 3, 2016)

That makes no sense. I have no use for a 660 for starters, but as if you'd give me a $1200 saw for a phone number that doesnt even exist so a guy that is a thousand miles away can somehow give you $20 a burl.
His name is chief long wolf, he doesn't even speak english. Usually comes by with 2 or 3 people from the village to sort of translate.
I haven't seen him since about September so no idea if he's even around right now.


----------



## scheffa (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## SeMoTony (Aug 28, 2017)

zacker said:


> wow that is one seriously nice burl! Id love to come across one like that! lol my problem is, if I did, I wouldn't know what to do with it...id be afraid that if I used it on something, id find a better project for it and wish I hadn't used it so it would sit in my garage forever and never get used! lol



This is the reason I carry 70 cc w/24" bar minimum. When the right wind hits the area I'd like to be on site to clear the roadway as a public service. Since it is growing on easement the county wood prolly not mind my hauling away what I've cut up 
At least I've heard "It is easier to get forgiveness than permission." 11Just have to put a branck under root ball before cutting trunk to stand stump back up right?
I wood need to cut into pieces that wood fit into barrel for boil to take tension from that cross grain I've read
Stay safe out there


----------

